# update on Emmie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Dr called and said she is doing well. She didn't go into surgery until 3 pm 'cause they had 2 surgeries before her, and then an emergency came in. Glad it wasn't me!!! She obviusly had to spend the night. The vet comes in after dinner and checks his patients, and there is a vet tech that stays the night. I can't wait until she comes home.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad all went well Susan


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hugs sent to Emmie.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet little girl, I hope she does really well and doesn't need anymore surgery , she sure has had her share. Get well soon Emmie


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad it went well, you can stop worrying now and concentrate on spoiling her. Get well soon Emmie xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I called this AM and can pick her up at 3:30. Now I have to get busy and make her pen a little more comfy with a cast on. 

Would you go with a large crate (she is used to a crate in the pen) or an 'open' bed with a flat pillow that she likes to sleep on, that is used on the end of the couch. Obviously, I'd steal the pillow and put it in the pen.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy recovery for Emmie  x


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So glad to hear Emmie did well with surgery. How is she doing now??? Get well soon princess!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

there is another thread, but this one shows. She does NOT have a cast/bandage on. Vet said she wouldn't walk with it, so he took it off. She is doing some licking, even with the icky goo. I am going to call Foster & Smith and order a pair of pajamas. That way she can go poo and pee, and still not get to her knee. HOPEFULLY! She is eating, peeing and pooping just fine, but remains in her pen almost 100% of the time. Didn't come out for dinner plate lickies either. Incision looks OK, but at the ends it looks a little raw. I'll keep a eye on them. I took the top of her crate off, so I can see if she is licking!


----------

